# Low Tech 60g Hexagon



## b15ser (May 8, 2008)

Just wanted share my 60g hexagon tank. set up in Nov. 2008. No water changes or ferts since then. 









Dimensions: 27"x24"x29.5"
Lighting: 2x ODNO 15w t8's (60w total)
Substrate: Flourite capped with regular gravel
Filter: Magnum 350
Fish: 6 Angelfish
3 Clown Loaches 
10 of each: Harlequin Rasbora, Neon Tetras, Brilliant Rasbora 
1 Otocinclus 

Plants that didn't do well were hygrophila corymbosa and surprisingly, jave ferns. On the other hand, the vallisneria gigantea grew to about 6ft long before i trimmed it (was able to reach the ceiling!). If I were ever to do a larger planted tank (75g+), low tech would definately be the way to go due to it's ease in startup and maintenance.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

That's a great looking tank! In a few more months it will be 1 year without water change. That's impressive.
I have a 50g low tech tank, but the longest time between H2O changes was about 8 months.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow very nice. Seems way over stocked. But if it works for you that is great.
Wish I had the guts not to change the water on my two small planted tanks.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah it is overstocked but works in your favor.. feeds the plants. plants grow no water chemistry problems.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

very beautiful tank love hex tanks whats the lighting on this?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Really like it! And I feel bad when I dont do a WC ounce a week.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

looks great....this kind of tank always not easy to do the aquascaping....
Nice work....


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

how much light do you have in there since its soo tall?>


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

With the Tom Barr / Diana Walstead method of low tech/non c02/ no water change tank, they usually recommend overstocking your tank, and having a high plant load. One of the main nutrient supplies for plants is the fish waste. 

I've been running a 55G Low tech tank with only 1 or maybe 2 water changes in a year and a half. 

I'm in love with this type of system as at this point in my life I consider myself fairly lazy. I love the look of planted tanks and would love to do C02, I just know I don't have the responsibility to keep up with the maintenance unless I automated it all.... which I just don't have the money to do.

Low tech tanks can be just as beautiful as high tech tanks, just takes much longer for the plants to grow, and your somewhat limited on what plants will work in your tank.


----------



## b15ser (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! 

The lighting is two overdriven 15w t8's (each driven 2x normal output for a total of 60w).

I'm having a problem now actually. Beginning last week, I've started to get Blue-Green algae in my subwassertang tree...indicating lack of nitrates??? I just might have to buy a nitrate test kit to see if nitrates are lacking.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

I hate BGA. It's really gross looking, just covers everything in a film of green goo. 

I purchased some BGA remover which worked perfectly. BGA is bacteria (Cyanobacteria) and not algae I think. The product I bought kills the bacteria while not effecting plants/livestock. Granted I wasn't treating the problem, but I just needed a fast remedy and it worked beautifully. Next time I remember I'll get the name of it for you.


----------



## b15ser (May 8, 2008)

And it stinks! But I know erythromycin will kill it off quickly.


----------

